# DIY Clipping indicators?



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I know I can't figure out how to make a clipping indicator that works via comparators - I can't even spell 'em

Right now I hook up an oscilloscope to my amp while listening and get a feel for where it clips which is right at 115 volts pk-pk. I can't hear it at that point, but I can see it on the scope. It seems like it would be pretty easy to make a circuit that would rectify that into DC and whenever a point - say 110 volts pk-pk the LED would light up. Or maybe two LED's - one at 100 volts and one at 114 so I would know when I am at the limit without clipping and when I am clipping.

Anyone done this before or have any idea how to do it? My goal would not be to have a bunch of flashing lights, but to have an indicator of when I need to turn it down a hair.

Ot possibly detect the flat top/bottom of the clipping somehow and light the LED - realizing of course that music that mimics that pattern would cause the LED to light.


Ideas?


----------



## matt62485 (Jun 7, 2008)

CBRworm said:


> I know I can't figure out how to make a clipping indicator that works via comparators - I can't even spell 'em
> 
> Right now I hook up an oscilloscope to my amp while listening and get a feel for where it clips which is right at 115 volts pk-pk. I can't hear it at that point, but I can see it on the scope. It seems like it would be pretty easy to make a circuit that would rectify that into DC and whenever a point - say 110 volts pk-pk the LED would light up. Or maybe two LED's - one at 100 volts and one at 114 so I would know when I am at the limit without clipping and when I am clipping.
> 
> ...


i say wire up a lil stun gun under ur butt... then u wont have to worry about lookin for LED's and after about a day, i doubt ull be clipping anything or come even close  but, thats a good questions, i wonder if its possible or how one would go about doing so. im in electronics engineering program and we havent gotten quite thus far, but thatd be interesting by all means.


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

http://sound.westhost.com/project23.htm


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

That is interesting. I was looking for something that I would not have to tap into the amp. But that is a good way to do it.


----------

